# Tarantula Difficulty According to the Almighty PetSmart



## pannaking22 (Jul 31, 2013)

So I went to PetSmart a couple days ago to see what sort of enclosures they had and I saw the instructional pamphlets on how to keep various reptiles and amphibians. Everything there was marked at beginner or intermediate. Then I saw the pamphlet on how to keep rose hairs and emperor scorpions. For some reason, PetSmart has these marked down as "Advanced". Why the heck would they have it labeled like that??

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Taranto1989 (Jul 31, 2013)

Because theyre stupid and real T hobbiest go in there and tell them theyre doing it wrong.


----------



## pannaking22 (Jul 31, 2013)

That is a fantastic response. I asked them about it not just because they were wrong, but they didn't even have any T's or scorps. Pretty much everything PetSmart does screams wrong.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MikeInNC (Jul 31, 2013)

I have a copy of that flyer somewhere.  There is SO much more wrong with it than just "Advanced".  

Humidity levels.  Feeding.  Hydration.  Etc.  They basically are telling the reader that T and scorp care is the same across the board.

Sadly, I heard a rumor at my local PetSmart (I pick up 3 crickets/week from them for my fuzzy friends) that they might (maybe) start carrying T's again.  I sure hope not!

-Mike


----------



## rob0t (Jul 31, 2013)

I always find it funny when I go in there and see the bearded dragons as 'beginner' and the 'rosie' as advanced.  Which is harder to care for; a reptile that needs a varied diet of bugs and greens, special lighting and heat and a large adult enclosure,  or a tarantula that can sit at room temp, no lighting in a small cheap enclosure and eat once a month?  I saw a kid in there the other day trying to convince his mom to buy him a baby beardie and a small critter keeper.  He was telling her it doesn't need lighting and that the cage will last it as it doesn't get much bigger.  I had to step in and crush the kids chances of getting (and probably killing) himself a pet lizard.  His mother was thankful though.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Poec54 (Jul 31, 2013)

You're looking at PetSmart's advice on T's?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JZC (Jul 31, 2013)

MikeInNC said:


> I have a copy of that flyer somewhere.  There is SO much more wrong with it than just "Advanced".
> 
> Humidity levels.  Feeding.  Hydration.  Etc.  They basically are telling the reader that T and scorp care is the same across the board.
> 
> ...


My local petsmart also said that the company is beginning to carry inverts again, but they don't think that they will get any in.


----------



## Hobo (Jul 31, 2013)

With corrections, pamphlet 1
And pamphlet 2 (other side)

Pet cetera doesn't fare any better:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Travis K (Jul 31, 2013)

I am surprised people even shop at these places.


----------



## pannaking22 (Jul 31, 2013)

MikeInNC said:


> I have a copy of that flyer somewhere.  There is SO much more wrong with it than just "Advanced".
> 
> Humidity levels.  Feeding.  Hydration.  Etc.  They basically are telling the reader that T and scorp care is the same across the board.
> 
> ...


Oh I agree, pretty much the entire thing is incorrect. If someone is really serious about getting a T, I would hope that they get a copy of the TKG instead of wasting their time with this crap.



Poec54 said:


> You're looking at PetSmart's advice on T's?


I hope no one does since it's so blatantly wrong. I just happened to notice the pamphlet and decided to flip through it (though I think I may have died a bit when I did).



Hobo said:


> With corrections, pamphlet 1
> And pamphlet 2 (other side)
> 
> Pet cetera doesn't fare any better:


Hobo, I love the corrections you made there lol. Also, it's sad that Petcetera has it way wrong too. I guess I didn't think it would be that difficult to look up care for something as simple as a rose hair or emperor scorpion, but apparently I was wrong on that one.


----------



## Chawclet (Jul 31, 2013)

As someone who works at PetSmart, the Care Guides are absolutely horrid. Also, I have done my best to get in contact with corporate about the conditions the Rose should be kept in. Whether or not they choose to listen....as far as the "Difficulty" levels go, those are confusing at best. I barely even understand them.

Also as a side note...most Pet Care employees get only very basic training when it comes to anything. It is mostly up to the individual employee to research things themselves. As a result, some PetSmart employees are a little more knowledgable than most. I know every T I have sold from my store has been with adequate materials and a list of things to know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## le-thomas (Jul 31, 2013)

Petsmart's always a nice place to go for some good laughs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Jul 31, 2013)

I went to petsmart about 2 weeks ago and they had a rose hair and an emperor scorpion there. They were in tanks about as big as a box of light bulbs. I even got home and called that petsmart and asked them how rose hairs were advanced, I was astounded by this ladies reply. She said that "Because you have to have a constant temp. and humidity and the slightest difference could make the tarantula grow a mold on its abdomen." I said, "So I should mist a rose hairs terrarium daily?" She said "Yes, or its abdomen will grow mold". What???? How can it grow mold if I DONT mist it!? She also said they are extremely fragile and die for no reason (-_-). I was in shock. I told her "I have had my rose hair for over a year in room temperature and 100% dry. She said "Well some people just get lucky and there house is naturally humid and hot. I swear, some people are just stupid! I think there should be laws on who is allowed to breed....


----------



## z32upgrader (Aug 1, 2013)

The Petsmart I frequent for crickets, upon learning that I keep tarantulas, told me that they'll be getting some Ts soon.  I'll have to keep an eye on them.  The PetCo down the street had a likely wild-caught G. rosea MM until I assume it died and replaced it with a juvie B. smithi.  It was all wrong of course... 10 gallon tank 1/2" of substrate, soaking wet green moss, humongous water dish and a half-dozen crickets running all over the place.  Naturally the spider was all the way up the glass huddled in the corner looking miserable.  I called the guy over and explained to him everything that was wrong, as well as providing the scientific name which he jotted down.  Surprisingly he listened to my suggestions and the B. smithi was in a small kritter keeper ten minutes later with eco-earth, a small hide and an appropriately sized water dish, with only one adult cricket every 1-2 weeks.  I think it depends on if the employee really cares about the health of the animals or if they're just there for a paycheck and nothing more.


----------



## Smokehound714 (Aug 1, 2013)

Sadly, the corporate standard at many large scale pet stores will actually get employees fired for giving their specimens proper care.

  Is that NOT asininity defined!?  makes me feel sick..


----------



## Crickeylynn (Aug 1, 2013)

I work at Petsmart too, and tell anyone interested in T's the correct setups, and that the care guides are horrid. I always recommend TKG. Not everyone there is no brain twits. And I will tell someone if I dont know something. 

I only have a week left. I hate having to sell animals to morons who don't listen.

Sent from my GT-N8013 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## pannaking22 (Aug 1, 2013)

I'm at least glad to hear that the people here on AB who work at PetSmart are good enough to do what they can to give people correct information, even if the pamphlets are blatantly wrong. My assumption is that it will never end up changing sadly because keeping Ts and scorps correctly somehow seems to mean spending more money to keep them in the store (unless they are actually kept how they are supposed to). It's also refreshing to hear of some employees there that listen and make changes.


----------



## Formerphobe (Aug 1, 2013)

The Petco I occasionally use for supplies used to have an employee well versed in invert care. When I mentioned the discrepancies between their care sheets and the way their inverts were kept he said, "Ignore the caresheets....". Knowledgeable pet store employees are few and far between. Like any other livestock in a pet store setting, the goal is quick, impulse purchase with minimal info.  As long as they make the sale, who cares how the animal is cared for once it leaves the store. Uneducated employees can only parrot the misinformation they are provided. Unless they take a personal interest in becoming more informed, they will continue to spew twaddle.


----------



## Naga (Aug 1, 2013)

Weird thing is, if they were keeping the tarantulas as they're supposed to, they'd be SAVING money. Less dead crickets, less water bill (and less chance of electrocution due to that), less random supplies thrown in for no good reason or intention. Sometimes, it pays to be smart!


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Aug 1, 2013)

Less chance of electrocution?


----------



## Anonymity82 (Aug 1, 2013)

Crickeylynn said:


> I work at Petsmart too, and tell anyone interested in T's the correct setups, and that the care guides are horrid. I always recommend TKG. Not everyone there is no brain twits. And I will tell someone if I dont know something.
> 
> I only have a week left. I hate having to sell animals to morons who don't listen.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8013 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Me too. 

Little training, low pay and many coworkers can be lazy and not interested in learning anything, often just repeating what someone else who has no idea has said. 

Then there's dealing with all y'all know it alls too who think they know it all OR they do know what they're talking about but instead of educating they just scoff in disapproval. Tell the employee, tell the manager and write to corporate. Some people wont care but others will. 

Put yourself in their shoes as well. Many are young college students who often know little about the animals they carry when hired (many of them don't even have any pets!) and then get minimally trained while often overworked (depending on the store's business of course). Then we deal with customers who scoff in our faces when we warn them against putting goldfish in the one gallon tanks that have pictures of goldfish on them. Most of my customers seem pretty happy with me and I always try to give the right advice or none at all if I don't know. People need to realize too that most people don't see tarantulas as anything more than a fear inducing monster who wants to suck their blood.  I do my best to settle their fears but it's not easy trying to talk strangers out of their old habits. 

Why would someone tell you to mist them directly is beyond me. You (generally speaking) should probably tell that person respectfully, after you take a nice deep breath and step down from your high horse, that their information is incorrect and will cause harm to the animal. Tell management if your advice is blown off. Tell them nicely though, because sitting on the pedestal looking down at all the "dumb employees" will get nothing done, except maybe puff up your own ego (isn't that why we make fun of stupid people?). Many of them are honest, hard working people who are just trying to put food on the table. I understand others are just kids who make stuff up because they weren't properly trained, but give people the benefit of the doubt. I have learned a lot and the main thing I learned working at a pet store is I'm no always right and there's more than one way to crack an egg. 


And yes, that care guide is terrible.

Most customers are pretty good but I've gotten the dirty looks from fish forum fighters who see a dead fish or a grimy tank lol. Like I have enough time to clean 100 tanks while stopping to catch 50 crickets or 20 feeder fish every 5 to ten minutes or to answer my favorite of all questions and most common "I've never had a fish tank, how do I set it up? Is it hard? What can I do to make sure I don't kill all my fish?". This one takes about 20 minutes for the short version. Meanwhile all the answers are sitting there on their smartphones. I've actually had customers look something up on their phones and then HAND THE PHONE TO ME TO READ TO THEM!  Like, really? 

Idk about everyone else who works at these stores but I work my ass off, running around trying to catch up on tasks that didn't get done, clean up other messes left by other employees or myself or do the tasks I need to be doing all the while stopping every few minutes to fetch 50 crickets or explain the dynamics and chemical structure of the fish cycle that is to the best of my knowledge. "Does this hamster bite?" or showcasing animals while you put tasks on hold for kids whose parents often drop them off there while they shop somewhere else is just another a wonderful benefit .

---------- Post added 08-01-2013 at 02:54 PM ----------




Formerphobe said:


> Like any other livestock in a pet store setting, the goal is quick, impulse purchase with minimal info.  As long as they make the sale, who cares how the animal is cared for once it leaves the store. Uneducated employees can only parrot the misinformation they are provided. Unless they take a personal interest in becoming more informed, they will continue to spew twaddle.


Uneducated employees are the result of a lack of training or care. They often hire people with no pets and no interest. Why? Idk. 

For the first statement I will have to disagree. PetSmart has a two week guarantee and we definitely do not want you to spend hundreds of dollars on an impulse buy just to have you return it dead in a week with all the useless stuff you bought for the dead animal that has to be tossed out and negatively reflected on the department. Example: Two employees spent 45 minutes explaining the care of a conure to a family. The family was told that it will need lots of attention, will likely make a lot of noise and will not at all be a simple little pet like a hamster. They totally understood this and were excited. They bought a nice big cage/starter kit. Probably 150 bucks or something like that. Two weeks later they returned everything because they said it was like caring for another kid. Luckily the bird was alive and healthy but that 150 dollar cage was tossed out and wasted at the store's expense. Either impulse buying or not, we (myself and management) definitely do care (maybe not everyone) what happens to that animal after it gets home.


----------



## Herpgrrl (Aug 1, 2013)

This past week I purchased a Pinktoe (a. avicularia) from someone who said they had acquired the little guy from PetSmart less than a year before... He told me that the store employee, who was only employee afraid of the T but willing to transfer, informed him the T was male.. I'm not terribly sure if I should take this information as "gospel" and will be posting a pic of the next molt for someone to I.D. and let me know for sure the gender of my newest little pal.


----------



## Anonymity82 (Aug 1, 2013)

Herpgrrl said:


> This past week I purchased a Pinktoe (a. avicularia) from someone who said they had acquired the little guy from PetSmart less than a year before... He told me that the store employee, who was only employee afraid of the T but willing to transfer, informed him the T was male.. I'm not terribly sure if I should take this information as "gospel" and will be posting a pic of the next molt for someone to I.D. and let me know for sure the gender of my newest little pal.


Unless the employee actually dissected the exuviae they wouldn't know for sure unless it was mature. 

PetSmart employees are not allowed to handle the venomous animals. Everyone knows I'm kind of an arachnid guy so they made sure to tell me NOT TO TOUCH THEM.


----------



## Crickeylynn (Aug 1, 2013)

Our stores do not carry tarantulas, thank goodness. Yes, I know the frustrations. I've kept fish for 15 years and reasearch everything before I get anything. I know about the fish we carry, but I will spend 15 mins explainimg what can go with what and what size tank they need, only to have all my adbice ignore and having hateful comments directed at me. Only one more week..... on a good happy note, my B. albiceps molted amd is showing gorgeous adult colors.  

Sent from my GT-N8013 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anonymity82 (Aug 1, 2013)

Congrats on leaving!


----------



## pannaking22 (Aug 1, 2013)

Njnolan, if I went to the PetSmart that you worked at, I would always be coming to talk to you. You are one of the great employees that makes the visit there worth it because you know what you are talking about and you are more than willing to help (even if you just get the same questions over and over again). I'm glad that some employees take it upon themselves to learn more, even if that job isn't what they are planning on doing for many years.

As for the pamphlets, it's not your fault that corporate is unwilling to change them. A little knowledge goes a long way, which is why everyone should do their research before purchasing a pet.


----------



## Crickeylynn (Aug 2, 2013)

njnolan1 said:


> Congrats on leaving!


Lol thanks

Just feeling bitter, I got called a stupid idiot last night by a lady who had an iguana (I have never worked anywhere that sells iguanas, and considering I have never wanted one, I really haven't done that much research.) I explained to her why I couldn't answer her questions, and gave her the name of an exotic pet shop she could call and they could help her. She told me this was her third iguana, but she was asking me about basic care. She even asked of she could house a beardie with her iguana. Then she proceeded to tell the cashier how stupid and worthless I am.  I just got to remember the good customers though. I have helped many new tarantula owners, the last was a young gentleman who just aquired a G. roses. His gratitude made it worth the the 20 mins talking to him.  I always tell them to go and buy TKG, then direct them here.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Anonymity82 (Aug 2, 2013)

pannaking22 said:


> Njnolan, if I went to the PetSmart that you worked at, I would always be coming to talk to you. You are one of the great employees that makes the visit there worth it because you know what you are talking about and you are more than willing to help (even if you just get the same questions over and over again). I'm glad that some employees take it upon themselves to learn more, even if that job isn't what they are planning on doing for many years.
> 
> As for the pamphlets, it's not your fault that corporate is unwilling to change them. A little knowledge goes a long way, which is why everyone should do their research before purchasing a pet.


Aww thanks! 

I really don't know a whole bunch but I try and don't lie when I'm stumped. A lot of the time people expect us to have answers about animals we don't even carry! Dozens of people find eastern box turtles, catch them thinking they're saving them from the doom that is their natural habitat and then come in asking us how to keep the animal they illegally caught lol. 

What I try to do is go home and research, at least a little bit, those questions people have asked. I guess I want to know the answers and don't like when I'm stumped. Personal interest I suppose. 

I understand the disdain towards many employees though. Sometimes they just make things up or parrot other people incorrectly and take no interest in pulling out their smart phones and googling just to get an idea at the very least. 

I feel badly sometimes though, when I talk to customers I often do not remember them or what pets they have. I'll spend 45 minutes talking to someone about the fish tank they're going to get and when they come back I only remember their face and nothing of the conversation we had... because I have this conversation with so many people I guess. 

Thanks again!

---------- Post added 08-02-2013 at 10:30 AM ----------




Crickeylynn said:


> Lol thanks
> 
> Just feeling bitter, I got called a stupid idiot last night by a lady who had an iguana (I have never worked anywhere that sells iguanas, and considering I have never wanted one, I really haven't done that much research.) I explained to her why I couldn't answer her questions, and gave her the name of an exotic pet shop she could call and they could help her. She told me this was her third iguana, but she was asking me about basic care. She even asked of she could house a beardie with her iguana. Then she proceeded to tell the cashier how stupid and worthless I am.  I just got to remember the good customers though. I have helped many new tarantula owners, the last was a young gentleman who just aquired a G. roses. His gratitude made it worth the the 20 mins talking to him.  I always tell them to go and buy TKG, then direct them here.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Aww, sorry! That sucks! 

Glad you're getting out of there. Some customers are just know it alls even when they know so little. Maybe people will kind of understand why some people just make stuff up. Tell customers you don't know and they scoff at your stupidity. Why the hell should you know a damn thing about iguanas? We don't carry those. That's like going into Chic-fil-a asking about how beef is prepared.


----------



## Equinox (Aug 2, 2013)

The thing that gets me is the overcharging!
Obviously the average person who knows nothing about tarantulas hasn't a clue where else to buy one from (unles they do proper research)
They walk in... Think 'oooh that's unusual, I would like to keep a tarantula.... What does that say? Chilean rose? £120? Well I guess they are pretty unique...Ok deal!'


----------



## 845BigRed (Aug 2, 2013)

You all should have been up in my neck of the woods. PETA protested and closed a local petsmart after a flood and numerous animals died because no one came in to care for them.
Very happy day that was.
That being said I took home a rose hair from a local petco, I couldn't stand to see it being kept how it was. Got lucky and ended up with a female whos been fairly nice addition


----------



## Munch (Aug 2, 2013)

The LP that used to be near me sucked except for a guy there named Lance who was very knowlageable.


----------



## Anonymity82 (Aug 2, 2013)

845BigRed said:


> You all should have been up in my neck of the woods. PETA protested and closed a local petsmart after a flood and numerous animals died because no one came in to care for them.
> Very happy day that was.
> That being said I took home a rose hair from a local petco, I couldn't stand to see it being kept how it was. Got lucky and ended up with a female whos been fairly nice addition


That happened at PetCo. The local petsmart actually DID remove their animals. Read the legal issues section http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Petco. I'm not a fan of PETA one bit either. They're kill happy fanatics IMO. 

---------- Post added 08-02-2013 at 09:09 PM ----------

[/COLOR]





Equinox said:


> The thing that gets me is the overcharging!
> Obviously the average person who knows nothing about tarantulas hasn't a clue where else to buy one from (unles they do proper research)
> They walk in... Think 'oooh that's unusual, I would like to keep a tarantula.... What does that say? Chilean rose? £120? Well I guess they are pretty unique...Ok deal!'


Dear God! They charge that much over there? They're like 20 bucks give or take USD here. 

I don't know exactly but they do charge a lot for many products. Most pet stores do. Ridiculous.


----------



## Equinox (Aug 3, 2013)

njnolan1 said:


> That happened at PetCo. The local petsmart actually DID remove their animals. Read the legal issues section http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Petco. I'm not a fan of PETA one bit either. They're kill happy fanatics IMO.
> 
> ---------- Post added 08-02-2013 at 09:09 PM ----------
> 
> ...


Obviously not all do! But I have been into a few small local pet shops and seen horrendous charges for their spiders!
I saw an adult red knee being sold once for £80...and it was an adult male!! I don't even think the pet shop realised. Feel sorry for which ever poor sod bought that!


----------



## Stan Schultz (Aug 3, 2013)

pannaking22 said:


> So I went to PetSmart a couple days ago to see what sort of enclosures they had and I saw the instructional pamphlets on how to keep various reptiles and amphibians. Everything there was marked at beginner or intermediate. Then I saw the pamphlet on how to keep rose hairs and emperor scorpions. For some reason, PetSmart has these marked down as "Advanced". Why the heck would they have it labeled like that??


If you look closely at the PetSmart flyer you'll notice that the author is a veterinarian. Now, vet schools vary, and so do the interests and specialties of individual vets. But typically, out of a four to six year curriculum, your average vet gets 2 hours of lectures in "exotic animals" including all fish, amphibians, reptiles, and birds. Usually, invertebrates aren't even mentioned. They often get more schooling in chicken medicine than in all the exotics bunched together.

Based on that background experience, plus the level at which the flyer is written, I'd guess that the author was paid to write up a set of such instructions for every major pet, and Chilean rose tarantulas and emperor scorpions were bunched together out of ignorance or simple expediency. And, the author didn't even take the time or display the interest to check out a couple of good scorpion or tarantula books before applying fingers to keyboard.

Hail all to the almighty dollar!


*WE REALLY DO NEED TO LEARN TO VIEW THE WORLD FROM THE PERSPECTIVE OF A LARGE, FUZZY SPIDER!*


----------



## Crickeylynn (Aug 4, 2013)

Pikaia, I love reading the last sentences of your post (I read all the post too,) they always make me smile. 

Sent from my GT-N8013 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kaltheory (Aug 4, 2013)

Crickeylynn said:


> Pikaia, I love reading the last sentences of your post (I read all the post too,) they always make me smile.


+1 I usually go to it THEN reread whatever pearl of Wisdom he's currently offering xD


----------



## Scuttlebutt (Aug 5, 2013)

Equinox said:


> Obviously not all do! But I have been into a few small local pet shops and seen horrendous charges for their spiders!
> I saw an adult red knee being sold once for £80...and it was an adult male!! I don't even think the pet shop realised. Feel sorry for which ever poor sod bought that!


My local petco charges $100 for smallish juvenile red knees


----------



## Stan Schultz (Aug 5, 2013)

Scuttlebutt said:


> My local petco charges $100 for smallish juvenile red knees


On the one hand, running any sort of pet shop is a very expensive proposition. And, also very labor intensive if done properly. That price may be a little high, but if they're in good condition and are being cared for properly there is the argument that they may be worth it. It's a price vs value judgement.

On the other hand they could have charged less, seeing as how tarantulas actually require so little food and care, and are pretty hardy once they're beyond the baby phase.


As I said before, *HAIL THE ALMIGHTY DOLLAR!*


I know I'll never understand women.

I'll never understand how they can take boiling hot wax, pour it onto their upper thigh, rip the hair out by the roots, and still be afraid of a spider.


----------



## Myflock (Dec 16, 2017)

pannaking22 said:


> So I went to PetSmart a couple days ago to see what sort of enclosures they had and I saw the instructional pamphlets on how to keep various reptiles and amphibians. Everything there was marked at beginner or intermediate. Then I saw the pamphlet on how to keep rose hairs and emperor scorpions. For some reason, PetSmart has these marked down as "Advanced". Why the heck would they have it labeled like that??


Those pamphlets aren’t written by petsmart. You can find them in almost any pet store or reptile store that deals with or sells T’s.


----------



## Lil Paws (Dec 16, 2017)

Our local Petco is carrying Ts (or at least carried ours—they don't get them in often). Surprisingly, they are captive-bred (or at least that is what they are labeled as). That is where I got my juvenile Avic from. They said they don't sell Ts very fast (which is why they don't get them in often) so they grabbed me when I came in to show her off.

They had her in a decent enclosure considering it was temporary (lots of fake plants to hide in, it was nice and dry with a shallow water bowl and webbing she molted in—even though she was just there less than a week). They appeared to doing a decent job caring for her. They wouldn't even sell her to anyone until a week after she molted (hubby went back to get her).

I didn't check out their care sheets, but having worked at a pet store myself back in my college days I am careful about taking advice from stores—especially when it's published. There are knowledgeable, caring folks who work at those places, but if you are new to owning a certain type of pet you are not going to know who it is and who to disregard—and lots of people who work at stores fancy themselves as "experts" and can give bad or even dangerous advice.

Aside from feeder insects, I usually avoid buying animals from those places, but I know the folks there, the Avic is very healthy, easy-going, and was a surprisingly good price. Most animals in petstores are usually being sold to help them move more products.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yumemi (Dec 16, 2017)

My mom surprised me with some kind of Avic (not gonna trust what petsmart says it is), and she told me that it was labled as 'advanced' xD


----------



## beaker41 (Dec 16, 2017)

Rise from your grave zombie thread from 2013. We still hate Petsmart!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Love 1


----------



## pannaking22 (Dec 16, 2017)

beaker41 said:


> Rise from your grave zombie thread from 2013. We still hate Petsmart!


Was just thinking the same thing. Holy crap, I completely forgot about this thread. Glad to see the overall feeling for Petsmart hasn't changed though!


----------

